# My Cheap OCR 3



## andie1229 (Aug 16, 2005)

sorry for all,i come form Hong Kong,My English is not gd................


----------



## raymo7521 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Nice Ride*

It is a sweet looking bike. I just bought a Giant OCR2 a few months ago. Have fun and ride safe.


----------

